

Cooking for Engineers. No more ramen! - joeguilmette
http://www.cookingforengineers.com/

======
bootload
Something about the colour in the images of the food was a bit off putting.

If you are going to do food, the images have to nail it first time. I don't
know what it is but the colour needs correcting. A white background also
helps. The difference between someone really noticing a recipe and ignoring it
can be greatly improved by adding good quality images. For example compare
these:

\- <http://flickr.com/photos/roboppy/sets/72157594175367381/>

\- <http://blog.cookingwithpatty.com/>

with these ~ <http://www.cookingforengineers.com/recipe/154/Biscotti>

Another problem I see is the lack of tools to create a community as outlined
by greenspun ~ <http://philip.greenspun.com/panda/community>

_"... Add the vanilla extract, almond extract, orange zest, and slivered
almonds to the egg and sugar mixture. Using a spatula, stir once or twice to
combine. ..."_

As for the rest of the site it's actually pretty good. But I wish the recipes
would suggest the best ingredients they can find. For instance real Vanilla
beans instead of an extract. Read the "biscotti - starbucks quality" comments.

~~~
rms
If we're posting food blogs....

<http://offthebroiler.wordpress.com/> is my favorite one. The photography is
incredible. You can skip the top two posts.

------
icky
"No more ramen", says the philistine who hasn't ever had real ramen. :(

(Real ramen comes piping hot from ramen shops (restaurants), not from 10-cent
packets...)

~~~
food79
Seconded. I went to a nice Ramen shop in Tokyo--basically amazing.

~~~
icky
> I went to a nice Ramen shop in Tokyo--basically amazing.

There are probably some pretty good ramen shops closer to you. Check yelp or
google maps...

~~~
lkozma
Maybe he lives in Tokyo.

~~~
icky
Well, there might _still_ be a closer one, by a couple blocks... ;-)

~~~
food79
Well, I live in the bay area, so you are right, there is probably something
closer.

~~~
icky
There are several somethings-closer!

(I'm typing this about 2 blocks from my favorite Ramen shop in San Jose! ^__^
)

------
imsteve
The misunderstanding here is that I eat ramen because I'm that broke! Or busy.
Mostly broke.

------
imgabe
but...but i love Ramen

------
trekker7
hey this is pretty brilliant! "Recipes 2.0"

